# Malinois Puppy Fun



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Is it a flock, a horde, or a bunch of little heat seeking missles LOL The pups are 7 weeks old now, and way to much fun. Notice I'm the smart one, sitting holding the camera, while my son runs around with the "flock" hot on his heels. But I was nice, gave him some suit pants so he didn't have to suffer when they eventually caught up to him LOL

http://www.dantero.com/images/P Litter 7wks_0001.wmv


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Kadi, 

Definitely heat seeking missiles. That was great. Thanks for sharing. =D> =D> :mrgreen:


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Very nice! I couldn't tell them apart - was it always the same one who made it to the top of the stairs first?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Konnie Hein said:


> Very nice! I couldn't tell them apart - was it always the same one who made it to the top of the stairs first?


They have different colored collars on, but you can't see that in the video. Different pups usually got their first, it just depending on what was going on each time he took off. The first time I opened the crate doors (they were in 2 crates) and he took off running. Most of them went after him but a few turned around and latched onto me, they are the ones you see "heading him off" as he comes down the hill, they let go of me long enough to notice him. After that it just depended if they were busy biting me, chasing an adult dog, etc when he took off. And if they went up the stairs or tried to go up the bank instead. Phantom (smaller male) was having a hard day, I think he ate something the day before when we were out there because he wasn't feeling 100%, then he ran through some sticker bushes and it took awhile to get all the stickers out. So he was doing a lot of chasing, but not biting once he caught up. In the first chase scene I think the first pup to bite him was the big pink collar girl. In the other scenes I can't remember.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

LOL, it must be sooo convenient having a fully animated chew-toy 
They're adorable, Kadi!

Are they all sold?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I still have a couple of males available, I had a couple of people back out at the last minute. One works in my favor, he was going to get that big pink collared girl, but I'm going to be keeping her instead


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

"see if you can get away"??? i just got a kick out of that, the poor guy could hardly WALK, kadi!! it occurred to me also: it's bad enough having that many latch onto ya at 7 wks old, i'd hate to think of it when they're grown


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Im calling CPS. lol Sicking a pack a vicious 7 week old malinois puppies on your son is a violation of so many laws. LOL that video was great



ann freier said:


> "see if you can get away"??? i just got a kick out of that, the poor guy could hardly WALK, kadi!! it occurred to me also: it's bad enough having that many latch onto ya at 7 wks old, i'd hate to think of it when they're grown


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ESPECIALLY on her baby boy! you go ahead and call greg. i figure by the time anyone gets out there, there won't be any nasty dogs, and might not be a baby boy at the rate he's going


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL It would be fun to take a litter and have 'before' and 'after' video, 7 weeks attached to a suit, then as many of them as I can get together at 2 or 3 years old, all attached to the same suit. Hmmm I bet i could put something like that together. Or a generational thing, Cali, JaJa, Kira and one of the pups, he's got 4 limbs, one per dog 

Kelson has actually been doing this for a LONG time. Somewhere on the computer I have video of him at about 2 years old taking his first bite LOL We had a Boxer named Margot, which Kelson called "Mami" and he put on my Sch sleeve and grabbed a clatter stick then started jumping up and down saying 'bite me Mami', which she very carefully proceeded to do. Raced over, gently grabbed the sleeve, ripped it off his arm and paraded around with it while he laughed. 

He was 9 when this video was taken http://www.rugpalnorth.com/videos/dax_kelson.mpeg


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> LOL, it must be sooo convenient having a fully animated chew-toy


 
AHAHHAHA!! That's so true, Pups rule!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> LOL It would be fun to take a litter and have 'before' and 'after' video, 7 weeks attached to a suit, then as many of them as I can get together at 2 or 3 years old, all attached to the same suit. Hmmm I bet i could put something like that together. Or a generational thing, Cali, JaJa, Kira and one of the pups, he's got 4 limbs, one per dog
> 
> Kelson has actually been doing this for a LONG time. Somewhere on the computer I have video of him at about 2 years old taking his first bite LOL We had a Boxer named Margot, which Kelson called "Mami" and he put on my Sch sleeve and grabbed a clatter stick then started jumping up and down saying 'bite me Mami', which she very carefully proceeded to do. Raced over, gently grabbed the sleeve, ripped it off his arm and paraded around with it while he laughed.
> 
> He was 9 when this video was taken http://www.rugpalnorth.com/videos/dax_kelson.mpeg


if anyone could do it, kadi, it'd be you!! in the original vid, when he first let the pups catch up with him and does the "jump" thing, it looks like he comes down right on top of the first 2 there. kinda spooked me for a second  but then it's all over...., he's mobbed!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> "see if you can get away"???


I know! I was thinking "How? By helicopter?"


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

helicopter would work if you don't mind puppies falling from heights!!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

ann freier said:


> when he first let the pups catch up with him and does the "jump" thing, it looks like he comes down right on top of the first 2 there. kinda spooked me for a second  but then it's all over...., he's mobbed!


Yeah, that whole jumping thing I'm not a real fan of, but so far he hasn't landed on one and seems to be pretty good at it so ...


----------

